

What are best books to learn coding from? - ofca

I got into HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, PHP, SQL, MySQL and AJAX. What are best books on those topics?
======
malandrew
Javascript - Eloquent Javascript; DOM Scripting

HTML - Dive into HTML5.

CSS - Books by Eric Meyer or Dan Cederholm

Sites: Quirksmode, CSS-Tricks

PHP and MySQL. Don't bother with either yet. You probably think you need to
learn them due to popularity. You don't or at least probably don't unless you
know you are going to be working with Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla or other PHP
and MySQL based platform.

You're probably going to need HTML, CSS and Javascript. Stick to those
technologies for the time being. Once you know them well enough, you should
know enough to choose your backend stack. If you aren't working with a
platform that specifically requires you to use PHP and MySQL, it's likely that
you'll end up using Ruby, Python or Javascript on the backend given recent and
current trends.

Even though it won't be sexy, learn javascript before jQuery.

